# 12th Annual Goldenfest- North FL



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

GREAT Rescue

Is any of my FL golden lovers attending? I am almost positive puppy Eli and I will be in attendance this year. Would love to meet some of you!  
:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping for the FL Members


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*Anyone coming??*

The annual G.R.E.A.T festival is THIS SATURDAY at Dogwood Park in Jacksonville, FL -- $15.00 minimum donation! www.greatrescue.org -- Who is coming with their fur babies??? Eli and I would love to say hello!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*12th Annual Golden Fest was a SUCCESS!!*

Eli had a BLAST at the Golden Fest! (www.greatrescue.org) He was trying to keep up with the mature goldens trying to retrieve large sticks in the lake! The Black lab and the weimeraner were too fast for him! He LOVED rolling in the DIRT and chasing the girls


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

*And a few more..*

Eli LOVES the dirt!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Certainly looks like Eli had a wonderful time! Cute pup.


----------

